
Getting Your Startup Started With Payments - FrankGruber5
http://techcocktail.com/payment-systems-2010-11
======
ari_
You've got to love nice guest posts with snarky anchor text links in the
footer promoted on hacker news. Always nice to have an SEO Angel Investor
(<http://andyhagans.com>)

------
turbodog
The PayPal vs. merchant account calculator was cute and well designed, except
that you can't enter your own values for average transaction size and monthly
volume.

~~~
startupstella
You can use the sliding values on the calculator. Were you not able to do so?

------
jlabandz
Thanks for outlining the online payment options. This article simplifies the
most cost effective resources for accepting payments.

